# Avy Deaths in Australia



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Yeah terrible news.


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

bummer, RIP


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

Horrible, condolences for the family.


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Sad news


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

Unfortunately the second guy has been found buried in the same debris pile.
The mountain is steep and ends in a huge terrain trap, the above average snow falls we are having this year is making lines that are usually safe quite dangerous.


----------



## cjcameron11 (Feb 5, 2011)

ETM said:


> Unfortunately the second guy has been found buried in the same debris pile.
> The mountain is steep and ends in a huge terrain trap, the above average snow falls we are having this year is making lines that are usually safe quite dangerous.


Yeah just saw that, i haven't been to that part of Bogong but the parts i have 4WD'd in is really hairy, got some super steep and rugged terrain up there. 

Really sad news, one of the guys is a teacher at a school I've worked at. I never met him but have mutual acquaintances. Hope his wife stays strong as he has a little kid.

RIP


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Terrible news. Stay safe people.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Unusual snow causes unusual avalanches. It can be tough one to realize. Horrible situation. RIP.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Such headlines always give me a shiver... It's horrible. Stay save down there!
Condolences to the families


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Sad news, condolences to their family and RIP to both riders:sad:


----------

